# Alligator Pears and Apples



## Filus59602 (Jan 1, 2003)

Alligator Pears and Apples
AllRecipes.com - e-mail  
Submitted by: gurtess smyrnakins      

Makes 4 servings  

 " This is a good salad made with avocado and apple that is unexpected but delicious. "

2 avocado - peeled, pitted and diced 
1 large red apple - cored and diced 
2 tablespoons honey 
1/2 cup raisins, soaked in water and drained 
1 tablespoon hulled sunflower seeds 


 In a medium bowl, combine the avocados, apple and raisins. Drizzle with honey, and sprinkle with sunflower seeds.


----------



## pgladden (Jan 2, 2003)

This looks GOOD! I'll be trying it soon. Does it save well in the fridge or should you make just enough to eat at one time?

Pada


----------

